
Ask HN: Who in Austin, TX has a tech stack in Go? - SamWhited
I&#x27;m curious who (if anyone) in Austin, TX has a tech stack where the backend is primarily Go? Does anyone here know of any companies?
======
jefflinwood
Don't know of any here in Austin off the top of my head, but a quick search on
Indeed reveals that HomeAway and Spiceworks are looking for developers who
know Go - of course, that could just be for a pilot project or something.

------
huntercross
Hi, founder at Ponticlaro here.

We have a white label enterprise product's REST API built in Go + PostgreSQL +
Heroku. It powers a watchOS+iOS app, React-based web app, and native push
notifications / messaging.

We are a distributed team, but certainly a part of the Austin tech community,
although a majority of our clients are not based there. Let me know if you
would like to discuss further, since we do a mix of consulting and product
management.

~~~
SamWhited
Oh nifty; I've seen a few projects you guys have worked on (some of the
artistic installations listed on your website), I'm glad someone in town is
doing things like this.

------
b3b0p
I'm pretty certain Umbel uses a bit of Go. They do host the Go monthly Meetup
after all. I know many companies are using it, but it's not their primary.

------
gldev
I don't know of any (no exclusive to tx) but i am more of a Go guy than any
other language, simply because it performs incredibly well. I wish more
companies used it.

------
jgill
Some of the performance sensitive new Rackspace (likely eventual OpenStack
software) are in Go from their Austin (not San Antonio) office.

~~~
nprescott
I thought OpenStack just recently voted No to allowing Go as an approved
language:

[https://review.openstack.org/#/c/312267](https://review.openstack.org/#/c/312267)

~~~
jgill
What I'm thinking of may or may not become part of OpenStack, but it is most
certainly in Go.

------
SamWhited
Nifty, looks like there are a few more than I thought (but still not a lot);
thanks all.

------
man5quid
Yeah, the guys at bitfusion have a go application in there. They were based
out of techstars

